# whats wrong with my pictus catfish?



## scottprice (Jun 12, 2011)

all he dies is go back and forth and up and down the front of the tank...i thought they were supposed to cruise the bottom for leftover food and stuff liek that? I dont think he has left the front wall of the tank since i got him 4 days ago.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

How big is the tank? What are his tank mates? He may just need time to adjust to the new surroundings.


----------



## scottprice (Jun 12, 2011)

i have a 29 gallon and its tank mates are 10 lamp eye tetra, 3 dalmation mollies, 2 fancy guppies 1 male dwarf gourami and 2 loaches (the kind that look like eels im not sure of the name but they are solid brown color)


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

how long has he been in the tank?


----------



## scottprice (Jun 12, 2011)

3 days


----------



## scottprice (Jun 12, 2011)

now he will cruise the bottom for 10 seconds or so then its back to the front wall of the tank......back and forst/up and down.....

i bought it because i thought it looked cool cruising around the bottom and has a really neat spotted pattern. but all you get to see is his white belly now


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

yeah give him about a week or so to settle into his new environment. it's like when you move to a new house with a pet cat... he'll hide for like the first week before he really begins to venture out and check out his new surroundings 

don't drop him a bunch of food to try and make him eat and feel comfortable either; you'll just end up overfeeding the tank and then lots of bad things will happen... feed him like you would normally feed any other fish; two small meals a day (well, at least that's how I feed all the critters in my 30 gallon community)


----------



## scottprice (Jun 12, 2011)

thanks for the info. im fairly new to this and i think im just anxious


----------

